# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Removing Paint from Hawthorn Brick

## Andy78

Hi all, 
The yellow bricks on the facade of my home have been painted white by a previous owner. I would like to restore the facade to its former glory and remove this paint. See pics.  
I have seen sand blasted facades and it seems to badly damage the bricks. I was thinking maybe paint stripper or just heat gun the paint off? 
What do people suggest?

----------


## seriph1

I recommend heat gun to start, then some chemical stripper that is very fast-acting to minimise damage to the bricks  -  modostrip is super fast.   http://www.ausmanufacturers.com.au/modostuc/ 
Mario Fiorentino is the owner and a lovely bloke. You can buy 4 litres of this stuff for less than 1 litre of (useless) Kwik-Strip etc. 
the other alternative is to try Citristrip  http://www.floodaustralia.net/products/citristrip.htm 
Also very good. 
BTW is your place in Melbourne's northern suburbs? It looks like a place I assessed years ago

----------


## Andy78

Thanks Steve, 
I will give the heat gun and paint stripper a go. 
House is Melbourne bayside way.

----------


## an3_bolt

Try using Peelaway. 
I have used the original one several yeras ago on bricks and masonary - it worked pretty well - as long as it was put on thick. That one had to go through several layers of acrylic with several layers of oil lead paint under it. That took 2 goes over several areas but overall results were excellent and much easier that using a heat gun and scraper. It tended to stop at the acrylic then the second go got the lead. 
I am currently stripping back some timber facade and exposed rafters using Peelaway 8 - so far the results are encouraging - but another day of sitting will see if it gets through the several layers of acrylic over old oil/lead paint in one go.

----------


## TJAY

Bump. 
So our neighbour decided to pull down the shared boundary fence without our consent, then decided the 100+ year old brick wall of our house was now their boundary, and therefore they could paint it. (Don't get me started!!!!!). 
Anyway, this was the ONLY original part of our home that hadn't been ruined over the last 100 years, and the only part that was the original bare red brick. 
It's now the neighbour's responsibility to return the wall back to it's original state, at their expense (and I don't care what it costs). However I'm clearly never going to let them touch it ever again, so I need to find someone who will do the job well, and carefully and repair any brick/mortar as necessary. 
Any suggestions in Melbourne? I know they can't use high pressure or harsh chemicals, so I'm not sure what I should be searching for in the Yellowpages or Google?

----------


## seriph1

Can't recommend anyone personally, but google came up with these   paint removal specialists melbourne - Google Search

----------


## levy

hi.if you would like to match ur bricks i got special paint.i can match block,stone,mortar,repoint or conceret.i m a colour specialist for 8 years.if u need any help please contact with me.thank u

----------


## Master Splinter

Levy -  
in 10 replies (often to old threads), you've said nothing but "hi.if you would like to match ur bricks i got special paint.i can match  block,stone,mortar,repoint or conceret.i m a colour specialist for 8  years.if u need any help please contact with me.thank u" 
If you're going to do nothing but tout your services, you should take out an ad. 
Otherwise, actually contribute to the discussion, not just promote your services. 
Ta.

----------


## seriph1

what Master Splinter said  -  or if you prefer, adopt the way I look at these things .....  contribute authentically to the life of the forum with your knowledge and guidance for a couple of hundred posts and WHEN APPROPRIATE and only then, you may possibly earn the right to assist someone professionall. 
I am not saying p155 off  -  I am simply saying folks around here expect/ want/ deserve contribution of a substantial nature ... not just people who treat this forum as one more sales channel.

----------

